
VBrownBag VeeamOn Josh Atwell – Designing Past Day Zero - aluciani
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwGEuL_ROsc
======
Terr_
I'm having a _very_ hard time paying any attention to the "slides" portion
because of the time-shifted voice echoes.

